# New baby



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

today I adopted a new friend to Melody! her name is Lilith =)


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! So adorable and tiny!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my god she's adorable and so tiny she must only be about 6 weeks old am I right?? Xxx she's so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know her age! but shes a little baby for sure!


Crezzard said:


> Oh my god she's adorable and so tiny she must only be about 6 weeks old am I right?? Xxx she's so cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Is that a pew or a bew? She's super cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

shes white with red/pink eyes, I think is pew!


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep that's a PEW and a super cute one at that!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Probably the CUTEST pew


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

aww thanks =)


Grawrisher said:


> Probably the CUTEST pew
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Oooh, she's tiny :3


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

she came home last night and shes tiny for sure! my old one thinks shes a toy and keeps pushing her lol


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Shes adorable!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

She looks so sweet! I want more baby rats


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Careful with her being so young she looks 6 weeks and adult rats can kill rats under 10 weeks. My Rory killed little mouse she was 8 weeks old :-( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't have adult rats, my oldest is 2 months old


Crezzard said:


> Careful with her being so young she looks 6 weeks and adult rats can kill rats under 10 weeks. My Rory killed little mouse she was 8 weeks old :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

